# aimer / plaire  = gustar



## letis

hola,
on dit : me gusta la musica, la lectura ,el deporte; ou me gustan la musica, la lectura, el deporte;


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour, buenas tardes
On emploie le pluriel puisque le sujet est pluriel: la música, la lectura y el deporte me gustan.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gorbatzjov

Je ne suis pas sur ce que tu veux dire, mais n'est-ce pas ceci: 

- me gusta la música
- me gustan la música, el deporte y el tennís.

Le verbe "gustar" comme d'autre verbe impersonnel en espagnol se forme d'une manière spécial : COI + gusta(n) + sujet.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

hola, bonsoir
Ignoraba que el verbo "gustar" fuera considerado como impersonal. Después de verificación en la RAE y el diccionario de WorReference no aparece así, sino como transitivo y/o intransitivo. Aunque el sujeto se coloque detrás sigue siendo sujeto. Por lo menos así me lo confirma esta página:
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/gustar
J´ignorais que le verbe "gustar" fût considéré comme impersonnel. Après vérification la RAE et WordReference ne le considèrent pas ainsi, sinon comme transitif et intransitif. Même si le sujet se place parfois derrière, il s´agit toujours du sujet. Du moins ainsi le confirme cette page.
Bonne nuit, buenas noches


----------



## kolettas86

decimos "me gustan", pues la musica, el deporte, etc son el sujeto de la frase.


----------



## cereza

Hay que tener cuidado, porque en esta frase, efectivamente, música, deportes, etc son el sujeto de la frase, y por lo tanto, diríamos: me gustan.
 Pero si dices A mi me gusta *hacer deporte*, *escuchar música*, etc ya no serían el sujeto de la frase sino *acciones*, de manera que el sujeto de la frase sería: "*yo*" ( me gusta) en singular.
Un saludito


----------



## Lucatw

Cómo preguntar en francés, Qué película te gustaría ver?, si digo Quel film voulez-vous voir?, sería lo mismo pero sin el condicional?
 
Saludos ..


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lutcaw:

Podrías preguntarlo de esta otra forma: Quel film aimerais-tu voir?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sefora112

Lo mejor seria decir "Quel film aimerais-tu voir ?", asi guardas el condicional. 
Otra cosa, en tu traduccion utilizas el "vous=usted" mientras que la frase espanol se dirige a la segunda persona del singular "Tu"...

Espero haberte ayudado

hasta luego


----------



## Lucatw

Buenísimo, gracias por la ayuda gente ...


----------



## cxvap

Hola todos,

Quisiéra saber como se diria en espanol " j'aime faire du sport" Me gusta el deporte"?
Muchas gracias


----------



## ninagirl

Tu traducción es correcta


----------



## cxvap

También, quisiéra saber si estas frases son correctas?

Qué fruta te gusta?  
Qué es tu preferita fruta?  Mi preferita fruta son las uvas.
 Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Cxvap, bonjour et bienvenu parmi nous,

(J'ai changé le titre de votre fil car il me semble que votre problème est le verbe gustar et non le sport. Dite-moi si ça vous pose un problème
Martine, mod...)
_____________

- ¿Qué fruta te gusta?. C'est correct.
Ici on demande le fruit préféré en considérant tous les fruits qui existent.

- ¿Qué es tu preferida fruta ?
Ce n'est pas vraiment incorrect... mais...
Ici j'emploierais plutôt l'afjectif interrogatif: _cuál_. On comprend que la question porte sur une série de fruits connus.
D'autre part, en espagnol comme en français l'adjectif va plutôt après le substantif, à moins que l'on souhaite le mettre en valeur.
- ¿Cuál es tu fruta preferida? c'est ce qu'on dit "naturellement"
ou encore:
- ¿Qué fruta prefieres?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cxvap

muchas gracias! You are really helpfull.I'm learning spanish on my own so your help is great!


----------



## pacobabel

aussi, sans problème,
qué fruta es tu preferida?
mais JAMAIS ¿qué es tu preferida fruta?, expression qui, du moins à mon avis, est tout à fait incorrecte.
p.


----------



## gramatica

Hola a todos:

Se puede decir j'aime por (A mi) me gusta o uno tiene que decir algo como moui le j'aime. No se como se diria. Me pueden ayudar, por favor?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Lullaby_

Se puede decir, sí.
Ejemplos:

Me gusta viajar.
J'aime voyager.

Me gusta leer.
J'aime lire.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

Y nada mas se puede decir "j'aime" verdad?

Gracias


----------



## FranParis

Puedes decir los dos:

J'aime (fulano)..

o

Moi, je l'aime!


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

El "moi" es como "a mi" o nada mas necesitas agregarlo cuando usas "le/la" en lugar del sustantivo? O sea que se puede decir "Moi, j'aime le livre"=(A mi) me gusta el libro?

Gracias


----------



## FranParis

El *moi* es superfluo. Puedes decir *j'aime le livre = me gusta el libro*

o

Para afirmar más tu convicción* moi, j'aime le livre = a mi me gusta el libro.*


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias

Se puede decir estas frases?

Je l'aime=Me gusta
J'aime la maison/Je l'aime/Moi, je l'aime=Me gusta la casa/Me gusta/A mi me gusta
J'aime les livres=Me gustan los libros

Gracias


----------



## Steph.

Hola a todos,

Le verbe GUSTAR, s'accordant avec la chose aimée, appréciée, ne devrait se conjuguer qu'à la 3e personne du singulier ou du pluriel.

(A mí) me gust*an* las vacaciones

A los alumnos, les gust*a* aprender la lengua española

Alors, comment expliquer les expressions du type : _me gustas tú_ ?


----------



## grandluc

Il s'agit du verbe "plaire" tu me plais. (le verbe gustar se conjugue comme plaire)


----------



## funramp

Buenos dias a todos,

Siempre tengo problema con el verbo gustar.

La frase en frances que tengo que traducir es: 
" c'est un lieu de rencontre, voire d'expression, où les jeunes *aiment* se retrouver et être vus"

Lo traduci asi:
" es un lugar de esparcimiento, incluso de expresion, donde los jovenes gustan en encontrarse y ser vistos" o "es un lugar de esparcimiento, incluso de expresion, donde le gustan a los jovenes encontrarse y ser vistos".

Como ven? Me podrian ayudar....

Gracias
Clau


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Donde a los jóvenes les gusta encontrarse...

Me gusta o a mi me gusta
Te gusta o a ti te gusta etc.


----------



## funramp

Muchas gracias pipasdegirasol


----------



## zantike

La forma correcta es:
¿Cuál es tu fruta preferida?

Es más comun decir "cual".


----------



## DominicanGirl239

¿No se puede decir otra frase aparte de "J'aime..." para señalar que algo me gusta/agrada? Por ejemplo, para hacer un comentario ligero, no sé si me doy a entender... ¡es que "j'aime" me parece algo más fuerte, como si eso a lo que me refiero me gusta "mucho".


----------



## blink05

En español el decir "yo amo" es muy fuerte, pero en francés se ocupa para cosas más suaves. Existen variaciones de todas formas.

Por ejemplo, cuando hablas de comida, dirías "j'aime", pero no "je l'aime" (tu aimes le riz au lait? - oui, j'aime). Y en el caso de una persona, pones el artículo (tu aimes ta copine? oui, je l'aime)

Otra forma de suavizarlo es el "j'aime bien", que es sumamente utilizado. También sirve para personas, hace un poco la diferencia entre "gustar" y "querer".

En el caso del libro, si a mi me preguntaran "tu aimes bien ton livre?", moi je dirais "oui, j'aime bien" y no "oui, je l'aime bien".

Espero haberme explicado bien, porque esto viene más bien de mi experiencia que de un conocimiento catedrático, habiendo encontrado esa misma dificultad al aprender el francés en Francia siendo hispanohablante . En general es fácil encontrar la expresión correcta para el grado de intensidad con el que "amas". Quizás alguien pueda complementar esta respuesta con algo más técnico.

Saludos.


----------



## DominicanGirl239

GRACIAS BLINK05!! Ahora comprendo mejor la diferencia, muchas gracias en verdad


----------



## - RG -

Me gustan los deportes.
Me gusta hacer deporte.


----------



## Petitraf

Hola a todos ^^!
Tocando el tema del verbo gustar en Español, cuando uno se refiere a alguien que le gusta, mismo asunto que *** (Inglés innecesario en el foro de francés-español. Gévy, moderadora) el Me Gustas en Español, sería cómo en Francés?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Petitraf y bienvenido al foro:

Pues sería lo mismo en francés: *Tu me plais*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Petitraf

Ok, muchas gracias ^^!


----------



## Clea

Bonjour je me pose la question du verbe gustar et de sa construction qui me pose problème
Je sais que 
*(A mí) me gusta el español. = Moi j'aime l'espagnol.*
Mais
*(A mí) me gusta bailar. = Moi j'aime danser.*
J'en conclue donc que quand il y a un nom commun, on met l'article "el/los/la/las" et quand c'est un verbe pas d'article. (Dites moi si je me trompe svp!!) 

Mon problème :
 Pour la physique chimie je pense qu'on doit la considérer comme une seule matière.
Ce serait donc :
*(A mí) me gusta la física y química. = Moi j'aime la physique chimie. *
et
*(A mí) me gustan la física y la química. = Moi j'aime la physique et la chimie.*
Ais-je raison ?? D'avance merci!!!!


----------



## eyji

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,
je voudrai savoir pourquoi sur mon livre d'espagnol il est écrit :

*No sé si te gustará esta comida *et non *No sé si te gustarás esta comida


*Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Parce que le sujet est : _esta comida, _donc troisième personne du singulier et _te_ (c'est-à-dire toi ) est le COI.

Même si la traduction est _j'aime / j'aime pas_ il faut le comprendre comme la tournure _me plait / ne me plait_ pas pour retrouver les functions syntactiques de l'espagnol.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## eyji

Explication très claire, merci


----------



## cricrijojo

Hola

Je veux traduire 

J'ai aimé ce livre parce que .....

Me he gustado o me gusté este libro por qué....

(cual es la mejor traducción?)

gracias


----------



## Marie3933

_Me ha gustado / Me gustó este libro porque..._

Le verbe "gustar" se construit comme "plaire". "Este libro" est le sujet (postposé) de "ha gustado". "Me" est le complément indirect.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

En francés se usa el tiempo pasado para algo más lejano en el tiempo y el participio pasado para lo que se practica como pasado en espanol, por lo que yo traduciría: *Me gustó este libro porque...  *En todo caso*, * *Me ha gustado.*.. sería también correcto.

*Iben Xavier*


----------



## Marie3933

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> En francés se usa el tiempo pasado para algo más lejano en el tiempo y el participio pasado para lo que se practica como pasado en espanol el pasado (hace un minuto o hace un siglo), por lo que yo traduciría: *Me gustó este libro porque...  *En todo caso*, * *Me ha gustado.*.. sería también correcto. En esto estamos de acuerdo! (cf. post #2)


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

*Ce que je veux dire de bien précis:* En français, le PASSÉ SIMPLE est moins utilisé que le PASSÉ COMPOSÉ. En espagnol c´est different. Quand on traduit un texte, une traduction textuelle n´est pas forcement correcte, il faut trouver les termes equivalents, même les temps verbaux, de la manière dont ils sont utilisés dans l´áutre langue.   

Exemple à l´extreme: *Me gustó el libro *(espagnol)  Traduction textuelle en français:* J´aimai le livre. *Il est bien evident qu´en français on dirait plutôt, *J´ai 
aimé le livre.

Iben Xavier
*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> *Me gustó este libro porque...
> *Sí, importante señalarlo: en América Latina. En todo caso*, **Me ha gustado.*.. sería también correcto. Claro, se dice en España.


----------



## yumarco

La distinction, en espagnol, entre le pretérito indefinido (passé simple) et le pretérito perfecto (passé composé), tient au rapport avec le présent : si l’auteur se réfère à une action révolue, «  sans lien ou répercussion » dans le présent, on utilisera le premier . Dans le cas contraire, le second. Ici, faute de contexte, on ne peut donner une réponse nette. 

(D’autre part il y a des cas, comme le signalent les précédents intervenants, où les deux formes peuvent s’appliquer sans poser de problème).


----------



## Marie3933

Cher ibn Xavier,
Nous sommes en train de gaspiller de la bande passante. 
La question est : J'ai aimé ce livre parce que... post #1
Et les deux possibilités de réponse figurent au post #2.


----------



## yumarco

Iben Xavier Lorenzana said:


> *Ce que je veux dire de bien précis:* En français, le PASSÉ SIMPLE est moins utilisé que le PASSÉ COMPOSÉ. En espagnol c´est different. Quand on traduit un texte, une traduction textuelle n´est pas forcement correcte, il faut trouver les termes equivalents, même les temps verbaux, de la manière dont ils sont utilisés dans l´áutre langue.
> 
> Exemple à l´extreme: *Me gustó el libro *(espagnol) Traduction textuelle en français:* J´aimai le livre. *Il est bien evident qu´en français on dirait plutôt, *J´ai
> aimé le livre.
> 
> Iben Xavier
> *



Mais ici, il semble que la question est la traduction du français à l’espagnol et non l’inverse.

On peut préciser que si le passé simple français a pratiquement disparu dans la langue parlée, il garde toute sa place à l’écrit.


----------

